# Cool pic from above ...



## DIY climber (Oct 23, 2010)

I am VERY new to climbing ... only got all this gear in the last 2 months .
But all I have to say is ... this is pretty exciting for a newbie !
I chose this as a challenging alternative to paying someone to remove my 5 trees in my backyard .
They are all Fir trees ranging 65' to 80' tall .
I have had a chainsaw for years ... but have only ever used it for bucking up firewood . Most of that was already on the ground ... windfalls ect.
I have spent the last few months learning from ; watching videos / reading forums / reading the Tree Climber's Companion / and watching a few episodes of Heli-Loggers :blush:
I spent about a grand at TREESTUFF.com on climbing gear / rigging rope / whoopie sling ect. 
On my first 15 or so "learning climbs" I only ever carried a 14" Corona handsaw .
Now that I have built up some confidence , and bought Labonville "full wrap" saw chaps ...
I am now wielding my brand new ms200t ! !
WOW ! ! What a production improvement improvement , and effort saver that is .
I currently have all 5 trees limbed up to around 55' where they were once all topped around 15 years ago .
Very soon I will be re-topping the twin tops they have developed .
Then chunking them down to the ground .
No pressure just a few hours each day off I get , weather permitting .
FWIW I am 40 years old and for many years I worked for a contractor / builder . We preformed a few massive re-models and built several houses with high roofs , so working at height , while operating power tools was not a new concept to me . I currently work at a Paper Mill where we have an elaborate safety training program including rigging training / fall protection ect. OK , enuf of my introductory rambling ... nice to meet you all ... here is my favorite pic from today.


----------



## Walt41 (Oct 23, 2010)

That's a nice view you have there.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Oct 23, 2010)

I like what you've done with the fence. Looks nice.


----------



## TreeAce (Oct 23, 2010)

Other than the new look of the fence I would have to say ..nice job . I just hope this post doesnt encourage to many DIYers to try it . IDK if U got any prices from a pro but I know you dropped some cash on that gear . Mit have been enough to pay for the job. But of course you still have the gear. Gotta luv that 200T!!


----------



## himiler (Oct 23, 2010)

I would be interested to hear how you plan your cuts along with pictures. Might end up saving more than just your pride if it has the potential to turn out wrong. 
Steve W.


----------



## stihlman0123 (Oct 23, 2010)

Nice pic just noticed the fence though unfrotunately


----------



## PinnaclePete (Oct 23, 2010)

stihlman0123 said:


> Nice pic just noticed the fence though unfrotunately



No worries, it's the neighbors fence.

Be very safe and careful - double tie in, small chunks to start, two hands on the saw.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## deevo (Oct 23, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> I like what you've done with the fence. Looks nice.



Yep, $500 to repair the fence! Other then that good work, be safe!


----------



## DIY climber (Oct 23, 2010)

*Fence*

The fence damage was from entirely natural causes ... wind storm ... 2 winters ago .

I used to have 6 trees ... and yes ... I always double tie in (one steel core) before I ever start the saw . 

I know the basic notch 1/3 ... back cut just slightly high ... create a hinge ... theory . but even then ... I am only dropping like 12' christmas tree tops ... and I will still have my ground guy (19 year old nephew ) gently tug on a rope to help direct fall .

Thanks for the input ... it all helps .


----------



## oscar4883 (Oct 23, 2010)

Nice view. Just be safe. A 12' cristmas tree top is still going to ruin your day if it ends up in your lap.


----------



## treeslayer (Oct 24, 2010)

Cut those nubs flush lil brother.......they can hang ropes when lowering limbs.

practice good habits whether you need to or not.

good job, pesky fences do tend to get in the way.........


----------



## TrillPhil (Oct 24, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> Cut those nubs flush lil brother.......they can hang ropes when lowering limbs.
> 
> practice good habits whether you need to or not.
> 
> good job, pesky fences do tend to get in the way.........




I agree. 

lmao @ pesky fences. I would imagine 5 trees 65-80ft at 500 a tree. Might be breaking even, but then you still have all the cool ####.

Be safe


----------



## DIY climber (Oct 24, 2010)

I realize that I didn't really "save" any money doing this ...
I love tools ... the smell/sound of 2-cycle gas burning ...
I took this on as a personal challenge ... an accomplishment to be proud of .
I have worked with dangerous powertools / heavy equip. my whole adult life .
Using proper PPE and following proper work practices , I have done alot and only ever gotten a few stiches / bumps bruises .

Those nubs sticking out of the tree were from my hand saw practice several days ago ... I already cut them off on my way down yesterday .
When that pic was taken I had only run my new 200t about 30 seconds total ... and I was excited to get a few branches up higher ...

Here's another "pic from above" ...


----------



## yooper (Oct 24, 2010)

that trampoline looks inviting to jump out of the tree onto!


----------



## stihlman0123 (Oct 24, 2010)

DIY climber said:


> The fence damage was from entirely natural causes ... wind storm ... 2 winters ago .
> 
> I used to have 6 trees ... and yes ... I always double tie in (one steel core) before I ever start the saw .
> 
> ...



Well in that case looks like a good job then. Nice work


----------



## ozzy42 (Oct 24, 2010)

DIY climber said:


> I realize that I didn't really "save" any money doing this ...
> I love tools ... the smell/sound of 2-cycle gas burning ...
> I took this on as a personal challenge ... an accomplishment to be proud of .
> I have worked with dangerous powertools / heavy equip. my whole adult life .
> ...



Cool pic . Next time up ,if it;s the same time of day ,you should try to get a pic of your shadow silhouette[hanging from climbline] on your rooftop.
Would make for a cool ass pic.


BTW am I the only one who saw this pic and thought how much fun it would be to throw a log chunk onto the trampoline[if nothing was in the way ,of course]and bounce it into a pile.

Come to think of it,,,,,I do have some good size trees in my back yard ,and the kids did get a new trampoline for Xmas............................Nah,,,,,I'd better not.


----------



## RedlineIt (Oct 24, 2010)

> I currently have all 5 trees limbed up to around 55' where they were once all topped around 15 years ago .
> Very soon I will be re-topping the twin tops they have developed .




DIY,

If you haven't figured it out already, getting up into those newly regrown tops is where this project can get a little sketchy. What you've often got is a top or tops attached only as strong, or even less strong, as a branch attachment.

By all means, examine those attachments with a critical eye, if the bark between the new top and the old trunk is furrowed up, or if the new top is "levered" you may need more precautionary techniques than just good PPE.

So many variables on how Doug Firs grow new tops...hard to go into here.

One technique: If you have one with a top you've already climbed and can trust next to one that is questionable, keep it as your lifeline tie-in-point while you work the creaky one(s), keep slack out of your line while you do so.

Another: Bind the sketchy tops together above you as you go.

So far so good, DIY! But if you run into anything you think you CAN'T trust, call in a pro, or at least bring it here with some pics...

RedlineIt


----------



## PinnaclePete (Oct 24, 2010)

ozzy42 said:


> BTW am I the only one who saw this pic and thought how much fun it would be to throw a log chunk onto the trampoline[if nothing was in the way ,of course]and bounce it into a pile.



Naw, I thought about it too, but wasn't gonna say anthing - didn't want any negative rep ya know.

I'm more worried now about the shed underneath, that wasn't in the first pic. Hope your ropes in good shape, pulley locked in and your nephew fully briefed on the plan.

Looks like you got the firepit going for when you come down. Work safe and enjoy the view.


----------



## TreeAce (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey DIY..just wanna say I understand COMPLETELY bout the money part . Sometimes it's just not bout the cash . What U r doing is a challenge...and its lets face it.....ITS TOTALLY COOL. An just for good measure....be careful. But you know that. And Oh ya...did u buy the boots for the job also?? what kind r they?


----------



## DIY climber (Oct 24, 2010)

I have no intention to climb on the new twin tops ... I intend to reach up a few feet past the crotch to tie on a rope ... then to make my cut just a couple inches up from the "elbow" where these tops straighten back out . I am no artist ... but here is a rude sketch of what I have in mind ... including a groundie pull rope just higher than I can show on that sketch . The tops are 6"-8" where I plan to cut them .


----------



## ozzy42 (Oct 24, 2010)

Looks like you have it thought out pretty well.

Assuming of course you are going to slide the rigging line around and out of the way of the back cut ,right?

Looks like you you have researched this quite a bit and you are to be commended for that,but does the groundie have the ways ,means ,and know how to catch that top without shaking you off the spar. Did you gat a porta-wrap? Or are you planning on going old school with a wrap around the tree?

Just wondering.
Don't want to leave that out of the equation.


Stay safe.


----------



## DIY climber (Oct 24, 2010)

Yes , I have a port-a-wrap , and yes I am going to keep my brand new Husky 150' 1/2" bull rope out of the way of my back cut .
We have already caught and lowered some of the biggest branches , that are near identical to the size of these tops .
I have already coached him to "let it run" just a bit at the moment of the drop , that part has already been practiced ...
The boots are Georgia Logger boots , the steel shank sure makes spur climbing much more bearable ...


----------



## deevo (Oct 24, 2010)

DIY climber said:


> Yes , I have a port-a-wrap , and yes I am going to keep my brand new Husky 150' 1/2" bull rope out of the way of my back cut .



Looks good, keep taking the pics for us!


----------



## treeslayer (Oct 25, 2010)

make the face cut first, THEN tie the lowering rope on up and across it.
then when you do the back cut its not in the way, and it will fall off without twisting.


----------



## Greystoke (Oct 25, 2010)

yooper said:


> that trampoline looks inviting to jump out of the tree onto!



Yes it does...just make sure to take your hooks off first so you don't tear the fabric


----------



## DIY climber (Oct 25, 2010)

another pic to the west ...















and one to the north ...
across that fog out there you can see Victoria B.C. on a clear day ...


----------



## tomtrees58 (Oct 26, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> I like what you've done with the fence. Looks nice.


:agree2:


----------



## DIY climber (Oct 26, 2010)

*fence*

The stump in the first pic is from the tree that BLEW DOWN a couple winters ago . I did not damage the fence . I am leaving it that way until after I get these trees down .


----------



## treeslayer (Oct 26, 2010)

DIY climber said:


> The stump in the first pic is from the tree that BLEW DOWN a couple winters ago . I did not damage the fence . I am leaving it that way until after I get these trees down .





Too late now, you posted the pic. these guy's will eat that kinda pic up.........

Me, I wouldn't post a pic, but I sure as hell will smack a fence.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 26, 2010)

DIY climber said:


> The stump in the first pic is from the tree that BLEW DOWN a couple winters ago . I did not damage the fence . I am leaving it that way until after I get these trees down .



That's what I would say. FWIW, you should look at you pic and then you would of seen that fence is what we see first. And that you did not mention was damaged before, hence the poking!
Jeff


----------



## TreeAce (Oct 26, 2010)

DIY climber said:


> The stump in the first pic is from the tree that BLEW DOWN a couple winters ago . I did not damage the fence . I am leaving it that way until after I get these trees down .



You can still make it right with yo neighbor.

Northwest Chainlink Fence Company, Port Angeles Port Angeles, WA 98362. Phone: (360) 457-6128. Business Types: Fence Supplies & Materials ...
wa.allpages.com/port-angeles/.../building-supplies-materials


----------



## DIY climber (Oct 26, 2010)

True , I set myself up for the fence jokes .

I would have "made it right" with my neighbor by now , but ...
I spoke to him the next day , offered to clean up mess , get fence fixed ASAP ... he was a jerk about it and said "All I want , is to hear from your insurance adjuster."
I said "No problem , I have Safeco home owner's insurance , I will call them today."
My adjuster came , took pictures and said "Act of nature , nobody's fault , have a nice day."


----------



## TreeAce (Oct 26, 2010)

Ya ...thats what he gets . He shoulda educated himself alittle . I have cleaned up storm damage before where we stop cutting/cleaning up at property line .


----------



## TrillPhil (Oct 26, 2010)

TreeAce said:


> Ya ...thats what he gets . He shoulda educated himself alittle . I have cleaned up storm damage before where we stop cutting/cleaning up at property line .



That's my favorite! Because, let's face it... who actually likes cleaning up someone elses mess?


----------



## treeslayer (Oct 28, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> That's what I would say. FWIW, you should look at you pic and then you would of seen that fence is what we see first. And that you did not mention was damaged before, hence the poking!
> Jeff



jeff backed into a fence once......... and spilled his mai tai all over the company escalades leather seats.

then he had to get a new one.and another mai tai in a sippy cup.....

hiya Jeffy!!!!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 28, 2010)

Hiya!
Jeff


----------



## Cutler tree (Oct 28, 2010)

*don't top them yet!*

Nice work DIY but you should wait till after thanksgiving to top it, that way you can save some money using it as the family Christmas tree.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## TrillPhil (Oct 28, 2010)

Top them all Thanksgiving day or day before and then sell them... Take deposits even!


----------



## DIY climber (Oct 28, 2010)

*christmas tree*

That's hilarious ... you guys are onto something .
I could at very least make a hell of a yard decoration scene out of them .
HMMMMMMM


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken (Oct 29, 2010)

*work*

Looks like good work. Be safe. Nice pics from top side. Something I need to do more often.


----------



## The Count (Oct 29, 2010)

very nice.
being new and having success one might think that he`s on top of things...keep in mind that there is a down too...
stay sharp !
...and post more pics.


----------



## DIY climber (Nov 1, 2010)

*more progress*

Yesterday I topped one of my trees , about 70' ...
then chunked it down to about 25' ...
then it got dark , had to quit for the day .
this pic is from one 5' chunk down from the top .









heres the chunks on the ground .


----------



## Tree Pig (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks like your doing great, just my opinion but looks like you good leave a little more hinge wood.


----------



## The Count (Nov 1, 2010)

I think the hinge was cut to look neat.


----------



## Tree Pig (Nov 1, 2010)

Telepatique said:


> I think the hinge was cut to look neat.



Yeah I thought about that but doesnt look like a real lot on the pieces on the ground.


----------



## The Count (Nov 1, 2010)

I think you have a point.

how would you approach this ?
it is just so I can learn;
let`s say a 20 inch diameter tree.
1 first cut
2 back cut
3 hinge

what would be the ratio ?
I do first cut 1/3-1/4 of diameter
and I leave a hinge 10-15% of diam

don`t know if it is right


----------



## DIY climber (Nov 1, 2010)

I blame my over eager ms200t ...
I get close to completing my back cut and the piece still feels too firmly attached ... with just under 1" of hinge .
I tap a wedge in ... and once I see the piece has committed to tip , I blip the throttle one time and they look like that .
I understand that I should adjust my technique just a bit to leave a bit of hinge-wood that pulls itself apart once the piece is tipped over quite a way , thereby controlling the angle of the fall for a longer period of time .
I will practice that as I move forward .


----------



## Tree Pig (Nov 1, 2010)

Telepatique said:


> I think you have a point.
> 
> how would you approach this ?
> it is just so I can learn;
> ...




I usually make my notch 1/3 no more.. sometimes less, then back cut leaving enough hinge wood to control the fall. I kind of go by feel on how much but I would say 15% is probably pretty close. I learned the hard way about cutting too far through my hinge. Had a tree spin on the stump (didnt hit anything or anyone but scared the crap out of me) because I was in too much of a hurry to go get my wedges or put a rope in it. Just constructive criticism, meant with only good intent.


----------



## Tree Pig (Nov 1, 2010)

DIY climber said:


> I blame my over eager ms200t ...
> I get close to completing my back cut and the piece still feels too firmly attached ...
> I tap a wedge in ... and once I see the piece has committed to tip , I blip the throttle one time and they look like that .
> I understand that I should adjust my technique just a bit to leave a bit of hinge-wood that pulls itself apart once the piece is tipped over quite a way , thereby controlling the angle of the fall for a longer period of time .
> I will practice that as I move forward .



I give you major props for just doing it and doing pretty well. Just meant as food for thought.


----------



## DIY climber (Nov 2, 2010)

*Ground level*

I got my one tree down to ground level today . 




I really improved on leaving some nice hinge wood , this was the last cut I made with the ms200t , the 16" bar was barely long enuf to make that back cut in one shot  
But it was very impressive (power wise) even with the bar buried  
I worked on this tree until well after dark with floodlights on .... hehehehe


----------



## himiler (Nov 2, 2010)

DIY climber said:


> I worked on this tree until well after dark with floodlights on .... hehehehe



The bug bit and I think you've gone viral! 
Probably not anywhere near the safest way to cut, but I'd be lying if I said I didn't do it. Several times actually, and the last time the saw nicked my chaps.
So tell me, what are you gonna do after all your trees are down? 
Steve W.


----------



## TrillPhil (Nov 2, 2010)

Sell the house and move where theres more to cut down... obviously. :chainsawguy:


----------



## DIY climber (Nov 3, 2010)

*Pile of chunks*

I spent much of the rest of the day bucking these chunks into 16" rounds .
Then splitting / stacking it all in my carport .




then , one more hingewood example .


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 3, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I give you major props for just doing it and doing pretty well. Just meant as food for thought.



He's probably better than you! Lmfao!


----------



## Tree Pig (Nov 3, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> He's probably better than you! Lmfao!



I bet his mom doesnt have to drive him to the package store either.


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 3, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I bet his mom doesnt have to drive him to the package store either.



Good one fat boy! lol.


----------



## The Count (Nov 3, 2010)

get a room.


----------



## ThePruner (Nov 4, 2010)

You came off sounding like a newbie but you are obviously doing some serious work. Good job!


----------



## The Count (Nov 5, 2010)

http://photobucket.com/

create an account, upload the picture then copy paste here the IMG code.
that is one way that will ensure instant viewing of your pic with no further need to click on it
good luck


----------



## Treecutr (Nov 5, 2010)

Telepatique said:


> http://photobucket.com/
> 
> create an account, upload the picture then copy paste here the IMG code.
> that is one way that will ensure instant viewing of your pic with no further need to click on it
> good luck




<a href="http://s1114.photobucket.com/albums/k535/treecutr/?action=view&current=splice2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k535/treecutr/splice2.jpg" border="0" alt="1st Splice 2"></a>


----------



## Treecutr (Nov 5, 2010)

View attachment 156936


Clearly I don't get it.


----------



## The Count (Nov 5, 2010)

create an account, uoload photo, copy image code, paste it in your reply box.
that`s all


----------



## mic687 (Nov 5, 2010)

Here is a pic from a Red Oak I did last year I posted it before but thought guys might like it.:chainsawguy:


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 5, 2010)

mic687 said:


> Here is a pic from a Red Oak I did last year I posted it before but thought guys might like it.:chainsawguy:



Why would you think that? 
Jeff


----------



## HeX0rz (Nov 6, 2010)

Hey, just a browsing through here. I normally stick the firewood part of the forum. I noticed something and I just could not keep my mouth shut. I would like your guys' input on this. There is a couple pics there of your cuts that sow your hinge cut lower than the face cut. If your hinge cut is below the face cut isn't that bad?

I've never seen or heard from anyone having a hinge cut below the face cut. Hinge cut goes 2" above the face cut. Did not know if it was something important but it sure as heck would put me at ease having it brought to attention and addressed. Better to be safer than sorry...

Great job btw on taking this challenge on yourself!


----------



## Treecutr (Nov 6, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> you are a :censored: idiot.
> 
> this is a CLIMBING forum jackass.:bang:



LOL. I got it.







Also treeslayer, and others who had input on posting pics. You have to save the pic, then select it from list, and click on create image code, THEN select it from a list, copy paste


----------



## DIY climber (Nov 7, 2010)

The back-cut appears lower than my notch only when the chunks are on the ground upside down , lol . Earlier in this thread there is a diagram of how I intended to make my cuts . My notch is not horizontal to the ground , that might throw you off . And just as my diagram shows , I wasn't leaving quite enuf hinge material (as mentioned by another member)
I since have learned to hold my back-cut back a bit more utilizing the effect of the hinge much more . The recent pics were to show the change ... I had nice predictable "wedge overs" that way .
I lowered the whole 70' tree in 5' pieces , except the bottom , once I could clear the fence I dropped the last 10 feet in one piece .
Then I cut the stump as close to the ground as I could without picking around the edge . The 36" bar of my 'ol Husqvarna barely stuck out the other side of the flare-based root wad .


----------



## Tree Pig (Nov 7, 2010)

DIY climber said:


> The back-cut appears lower than my notch only when the chunks are on the ground upside down , lol . Earlier in this thread there is a diagram of how I intended to make my cuts . My notch is not horizontal to the ground , that might throw you off . And just as my diagram shows , I wasn't leaving quite enuf hinge material (as mentioned by another member)
> I since have learned to hold my back-cut back a bit more utilizing the effect of the hinge much more . The recent pics were to show the change ... I had nice predictable "wedge overs" that way .
> I lowered the whole 70' tree in 5' pieces , except the bottom , once I could clear the fence I dropped the last 10 feet in one piece .
> Then I cut the stump as close to the ground as I could without picking around the edge . The 36" bar of my 'ol Husqvarna barely stuck out the other side of the flare-based root wad .



dude you deserve extra rep just for that diagram, I think that is the first time in here I seen someone use Paint and you could clearly see what was intended.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 7, 2010)

You are the opposite of FTA! Hahahaha! 
Jeff
I repped ya.


----------



## DIY climber (Nov 9, 2010)

*cool pic from below ...*

The roof below my feet is my carport ... approx. 12' tall .
I ran a steel tape measure down from where my hand is hooked on , 55' .
after I dropped that top we measured that and it was 18' .
So the tree stood 73' ground to tip .
Yesterday I took the top , a 5' chunk , then an 8' chunk .
I hope to finish it up later today .


----------



## deevo (Nov 9, 2010)

DIY climber said:


> The roof below my feet is my carport ... approx. 12' tall .
> I ran a steel tape measure down from where my hand is hooked on , 55' .
> after I dropped that top we measured that and it was 18' .
> So the tree stood 73' ground to tip .
> ...



Great work DIY


----------



## Tree Pig (Nov 9, 2010)

Thats an awesome shot.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 9, 2010)

Definately not FTA! Good job.
Jeff


----------



## fishercat (Nov 11, 2010)

*good grief!*



Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I usually make my notch 1/3 no more.. sometimes less, then back cut leaving enough hinge wood to control the fall. I kind of go by feel on how much but I would say 15% is probably pretty close. I learned the hard way about cutting too far through my hinge. Had a tree spin on the stump (didnt hit anything or anyone but scared the crap out of me) because I was in too much of a hurry to go get my wedges or put a rope in it. Just constructive criticism, meant with only good intent.



You spend way too much time on the internet.

The wood spun because you were using them slow ass Stihls.With a Husky,you would have cut through so fast the wood wouldn't have time to spin.


----------



## fishercat (Nov 11, 2010)

*true.*



himiler said:


> The bug bit and I think you've gone viral!
> Probably not anywhere near the safest way to cut, but I'd be lying if I said I didn't do it. Several times actually, and the last time the saw nicked my chaps.
> So tell me, what are you gonna do after all your trees are down?
> Steve W.



That's why I got a nice Petzl headlamp.


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 11, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Definately not FTA! Good job.
> Jeff



Right!

Its funny how those guys come around here.. they start off all into it, then, it seems like they get a taste, and just fade away. Remember young plas? that dude was soo into it!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 11, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Right!
> 
> Its funny how those guys come around here.. they start off all into it, then, it seems like they get a taste, and just fade away. Remember young plas? that dude was soo into it!



Yeah, and Legit_Arborist and Tree wiz. I wonder where Jon is? (jomoco).
Jeff


----------



## treeslayer (Nov 11, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, and Legit_Arborist and Tree wiz. I wonder where Jon is? (jomoco).
> Jeff


Jomoco?
probably speedlining cell towers up, or some other crazy sheet........
that dude rocks.

hiya Jeffy


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Hiya back, Dave 
Staying busy? Great weather here this week and next.
Jeff


----------



## mrowens33 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Nice work*

Your story is a lot like mine. I had a big willow that would have cost around $3000 to take down. Instead, I did like you, spent a few weeks studying and practicing. What a rush!!!! There is more if you look at my past potings. It's good to see I'm not the only one.


----------



## fishercat (Nov 22, 2010)

*not that high.*

still fun though.

same address the hawk attacked me on in the spring.customer stated the hawk was gone.didn't see her this time.


sorry,pics won't load.


----------

